# Corn sheller



## PopPop (Sep 14, 2010)

I was watching Apocalypse Pa. and saw a hand powered corn sheller, now I gotta have one. Does anyone know where I can find one? I googled it and only came up with a small one available at Lehmans. We grow a good bit of corn and I would like to set myself up to shell and grind. I sure would appreciate any help!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I got an old hand crank one at a farm auction a couple years ago. $12. 

Did I ever mention that I love auctions?


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

PopPop said:


> I was watching Apocalypse Pa. and saw a hand powered corn sheller, now I gotta have one. Does anyone know where I can find one? I googled it and only came up with a small one available at Lehmans. We grow a good bit of corn and I would like to set myself up to shell and grind. I sure would appreciate any help!


hope THIS helps:

Farm and Dairy - The Auction Guide and Rural Marketplace


----------



## unclebob (May 14, 2010)

Corn Sheller Hand Operated Crank Stationary Walnut Sheller Antique-Look

:wave:


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

UncleJoe said:


> I got an old hand crank one at a farm auction a couple years ago. $12.
> 
> Did I ever mention that I love auctions?


:2thumb:I got my at an auction also ... I had to pay a little more for mine :gaah:

Some lady thought it would look good in her living room... and it would have. It's one of the old box style on legs...


----------



## GoldenBoys (Oct 8, 2010)

I got mine at an auction, too. Keep your eyes open for an elderly farmer selling out, as they have the most neat stuff! When I had the auction for my folks stuff after they passed away, I wish I would have kept more stuff, like the huge cast iron rendering kettle or sorghum press!


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

the good ones are getting scarcer every yr, about the only place that i see them anymore is at the county fair. They were made of cast iron and people would leave them outside where rain would settle in the bottom of them, then it would get cold, the water would freeze and bust the cast iron bottom, hundreds were lost that way and there were no parts.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Hard ta find round here, price a scrap metal wen't way up an the farmers got rid a all that stuff. If ya find one, besure it works, otherwise havein custom parts made be real expensive!


----------



## wanda74 (Nov 22, 2010)

There are old corn shellers available at farm auctions BUT the last two auctions I have been to they went for $150 and $175--keep looking you may get lucky


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

We actually have one in the corner of the barn. Not sure if it works or not. It's been modified to run off an electric motor. But thinking about Apocalypse PA, it wouldn't be hard to modify one to run off a bike.


----------



## unclebob (May 14, 2010)

unclebob said:


> Corn Sheller Hand Operated Crank Stationary Walnut Sheller Antique-Look
> 
> :wave:


This is the same as the old ones.
I think it is a good price for new.


----------



## PopPop (Sep 14, 2010)

thanks everyone, we found one on craigslist.


----------

